# Has anyone else won with Norfolkline



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ages ago, I became a friend of Norfolkline on Facebook and as part of that was entered into a competition to win a free crossing - lo and behold - I have won one!

Anyone else had the good new this morning?

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, Russell, that's a nice one. When are you going? Does it have to be middle of the night, or can you choose a Friday afternoon crossing :lol: :lol: ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crossing*

Well, I will not travel at silly o clock, so not sure yet. Problem is I converted so many Tesco vouchers before the "four x face value ended" I do not think I can fit the ferry crossing in! Depends how long it is valid for etc

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

could be an auction on here, then :lol: :roll:


----------

